

Quake for Oculus Rift - Jare
http://phoboslab.org/log/2013/07/quake-for-oculus-rift

======
acron0
Be still, my beating heart. I honestly cannot wait for a consumer version of
the Rift. It's the most exciting game innovation since the Wii imo.

